# 9 weeks and starting to worry!!



## KtBan (Dec 6, 2012)

I am 9 weeks pregnant and type 1 diabetic. Everything so far is going ok, however I must admit I had a terrible time with my diabetes before I found out I was pregnant. My sugar levels were not the best at time of conception.

I found out when I was about 2-3 weeks and straight away started to treat my diabetes, not only a lot better then before, but have been constantly checking my sugars and doing everything to make sure I stabilized them! 

I am now worried about the affect this is going to have on my baby. Is there any one else that didn't have the best sugar levels during conception? 

I understand the doctors have to tell you all the risks and basically prepare you for the worst, but is there still some hope that after turning my diabetes around since I found out I was pregnant, things might go ok??

Obviously No one can say Ill be fine and the baby will be ok, but just looking for anyone else that was or is in a similar situation. thanks


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi KtBan, welcome to the forum - and congratulations!  We do have members whose control was less than perfect prior to learning they were pregnant - they are now proud mothers of lovely little children  Try not to worry, what's past is past - just concentrate on doing the best you can from now on. If you have any questions, please ask away - there are lots of mums and mums-to-be who will do their best to help!

Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## KtBan (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks! even reading makes me feel a bit better, knowing other women haven't had the best control before but everything has gone ok! I'm just concentrating on what I can do now and hope for teh best!


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi KtBan. Congratulations on your mini-bean and  Hope you're doing ok.  Seriously, I haven't seen many mothers on here who weren't worried their sugars were too high at some point during pregnancy.  I was worried as they get the first month (my baby was semi planned: i never really thought I'd get pregnant) but it turns out my HbA1C was 5.2 ! - so make sure you have something to base your worrying on. Our brains do funny things to us.

Iif you did have very high Bg levels, even if you made ketones, my understanding (and I have no qualifications totell you this at all apart from wheresay and talking to people here so check it) is that some babies do come through fine even when the sugar levels have been even horrifically high.  Some babies have complications even when their mothers sugar levels have been ok.  Just like some souls who smoke 100 a day seem to live a long time and some people who never smoke get lung cancer. 

 high blood sugars in early pregnancy is a strong risk factor for some serious Baby problems though so knowing this, it is sensible to control your sugar levels as much as possible. But you can't change what has been, so put as much energy as you can into controlling things for the next few weeks instead and stop beating yourself up. It sounds as though you have worked very hard and getting your BS s sorted, so you will have made a huge difference for your baby already.  Well done! Be proud!  The first 3 months is a terrible time for hormones giving you negative thoughts, so make sure you see the realistic picture; you're doing what you can!

Just one more thing, check your ketones and make sure you're taking folic acid 5mg. If you aren't set up for this, your midwife / DSN should help set you on track


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Ps the doctors / nurses wouldn't put so much time and effort into helping women to turn their sugars round at your stage of preg, if they didn't expect it to make a massive difference / think things stood a good chance of turning out ok. Ok?


----------

